# NE Ohio ~ Isshinryu,Aikido,Chanoyu and more!



## setboy (Aug 24, 2007)

Pittaks Isshinryu karate in Stow, Ohio. www.pittakskarate.com 330-338-6012 for more about tea Ceremony or sodo 330-312-9160

we teach
Isshinryu 
Aikido
Iaido 
Kendo 
Chanoyu (Japanese Tea Ceremony)
Sodo (Japanese Calligraphy)



Isshinryu
Mondays- 6:30-7:45 tues-thurs-5:15-6:30 sat-9:30-11:30  
Kids karate tues and thurs-4:15-5:15


Call for time of others.


----------

